# B-17G "The Lady Helen" (231425)



## James Pickering (Dec 26, 2005)

"The Lady Helen", 231425, was attacked by fighters and crashed into the mountains near Steyr in February, 1944. Survivors of the crash were captured as POW's. The pilot was named Lt. Donald Smith. The other crew members were : Lt. Sims, Co-Pilot; Lt. McConnell, Bombadier; Lt. Dender, Navigator. S/Sgt Eugene Eisele was the Ball Turret gunner but was lucky enough not to be on this mission. Some of the targets were,Cassino IT--Ploesti RO--Munich GE--Budapest HU.























*S/Sgt Eugene Eisele, ball turret gunner, 49 missions*

*Photos courtesy of, my friends, the Eisele family.*


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 26, 2005)

Not much is written about the 15th AF. 

Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 26, 2005)

Yes very good pictures.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 26, 2005)

Yes very good pictures.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 26, 2005)

Good pics James, nice information too.


----------



## Aggie08 (Feb 20, 2006)

Good stuff.


----------

